# wish to move to thailand



## mcandsb (Jul 12, 2010)

G'day all,

I might be getting a job in Laos, and need some info on moving to Thailand? 

Have two small kids, 3yrs and 7 months, would like to be near a kindy/school, nice shops, eating etc, and would prefer to rent for starters - would prefer house style accom, but would be open to suggestions - 

have been looking a little on the net and found a place called Phuket Boat lagoon - looked ok, and was close a school called British International, but this is only one of many we saw - 

could anyone advise us on anything please??? thanking u all in advance


----------



## jacko (Oct 28, 2007)

hi , just read your add, have not been on here for ages, anyway, to thepoint.
if you have not found anywhre, and are still looking, i have a two storie house in bang saphan halfway between bangkok, and phuket. super place, the house has it all, snooker table , right on the sea.
i am english been here four years now, owner. would like to let for a year, want to go back to the uk, with my young daughter. she is 3. 
rent would include it all furnished, just would expect respect from anone it gets lt too, good kinder schools, and bi- english thai school for the older ones in the town, about 8km away. 
mine goes to the nursery school, 8am until 3-30pm monday to friday. 
rent would be 23 thousand baht per month, plus .our electric, and water, ours on average, 1100 baht electric, running fans, up to 4 k for running aircon. water 100 baht a month, 
well if your still looking reply, best wishes ken.


----------



## mcandsb (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks mate,

Will speak the mrs when I get back to Perth and have chat, we are a little way off going over there, but I will hang onto your details and contact you when we get closer to it. 

Thanks again


----------

